# Accident damage to rear of my Motorhome (Help)



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

My 2007 Compass Motorhome was damaged when my neighbour reversed into the rear of the van. The bike rack was damaged beyond repair and there is a slight crease in the lower panel. In addition, the rear of the van was peppered with glass fragments. (The rear of her estate was totalled) I was actually surprised how little damage there was on my van.

I have taken the van to a local motorhome dealer and he has said that I would need a new skin but that they could not carry out the work. They suggested a local body shop company who do a lot of subcontract work for various caravan companies. 

As this is a full claim on my neighbour’s insurance I could insist on the entire rear of the van being replaced due to the age of the van but I am very worried about them getting the van leaktight and possible long term concerns over warranty and water ingress. 

When I went to the subcontractor he has offered a couple of solutions without actually removing the entire rear panel. 

The first is to fit a stainless faring to disguise the crease which would be fitted directly behind the lower bike rack. The second is to fill the crease and all of the pepper marks and re-spray the entire rear end of van

Any suggestion as to what I should do as regards getting the van fixed.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Jeez oh John you ain't having much luck with your van of late!!!! Pity your neighbour hadn't thumped it harder and maybe would have been total loss!! Am not even gonna ask how one fails to spot 7 foot high white van :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I thinnk if it were me I would want a whole new rear end! Am just wondering how permanent a fill and spray would be. Also they must have to guarantee their work so mebbes that should alleviate worries on that score. Sorry cannot be any more help. but if you need a rant you have my number!!


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Bad luck John.

I would not want to replace the whole rear panel for what you decribe as a slight crease.

Providing the seams are intact couldnt the crease be pulled out or knocked out then you wouldnt need much filler?

Is the panel made of Aluminium or GRP? If its GRP it would probably crack rather than crease.

Any chance of a piccy or two?


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

twinky said:


> Bad luck John.
> 
> I would not want to replace the whole rear panel for what you decribe as a slight crease.
> 
> ...


Thanks for thoughts, The problem is that apart from the Bike Rack, the damage is superficial, so much so that it is difficult to pick up on a photograph. It is just the fact that we have a totally unmarked van which is only two years old with what might be seen as now having a reduced value. The panel is aluminium and both the Motorhome Dealer and I have had a really good look and there is no signs of any structural damage. I am also not worried about the seal as the entire rear panel extends down approx 25 mm below the floor so there is no seal to worry about.

John C


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

The way we once had a van repaired was to remove the trims and stick a new ally panel over the top of the old one. This has the advantage of not having to do a total rebuild of the back end and not breaking the seals. . Once the trims are refitted and new decals fitted even a dealer could nott tell it had been done. It does need a specialist though! Good luck.


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

OldWomble said:


> The way we once had a van repaired was to remove the trims and stick a new ally panel over the top of the old one. This has the advantage of not having to do a total rebuild of the back end and not breaking the seals. . Once the trims are refitted and new decals fitted even a dealer could nott tell it had been done. It does need a specialist though! Good luck.


Many thanks, that seem a sensible route. I have found another dealer who will look at it and will suggest that solution.

regards

John C


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

OldWomble said:


> The way we once had a van repaired was to remove the trims and stick a new ally panel over the top of the old one. This has the advantage of not having to do a total rebuild of the back end and not breaking the seals. . Once the trims are refitted and new decals fitted even a dealer could nott tell it had been done. It does need a specialist though! Good luck.


i did a caravan in the same way you couldnt tell after


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

If the damage really is superficial and cannot easily be seen, I would be inclined to leave it as it is and just replace the bike rack.

Any accident repair/respray will be spotted and will lead to questions about how and why being a back end shunt.

The minor crease is easliy explained away whereas a complete repspray cannot.

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

When we (well, I !!) bent the back of our van we took it up to Hymer Preston for repair.

It is aluminium skin bonded to dense foam insulation with a layer of plywood bonded to that for the inside.

I had bent a curved area of the rear side corner and dented the adjacent flat area, all part of the same huge rear wall of the van.

They certainly did not replace the entire rear panel.

I don't know how they did it, but it is impossible to see the repair.

I have looked at it from all angles, in all sorts of direction of sunlight and I just cannot tell that it has had a repair - it is absolutely as new.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Bodywork and Trim*

I would go with JohnCross Motorhomes, ie. leave well alone,if it's hardly noticeable , I would'nt have my vehicles messed about/ repaired unless really necessary , I used to look after 100 cars plus no repair is as good as the origional paintwork . example if a car has a drivers door repaired quite often bodyshop practice is to fade the paint away by spraying part of the rear door and part of the front wing, so the drivers door looks a perfect match. Be careful what ever you do


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

For once I have to disagree with Peter from Johns Cross, and I am sure he would not be very happy if such a vehicle appeared on his forecourt.
You do not know how much damage has been done, a sharp bend and the whole panel could give way leaving you with no back on your motorhome. You are covered by insurance as is your neighbour, so use it. Don't worry if it costs your neighbour, after all it is their negligence that has inconvenienced you. These people are a long way from you but are renowned within the industry:
http://www.motorhome.co.uk/
Do not accept a second rate fix for your motorhome, if you do you will end up paying for it.
Gerry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Providing the damage wasn't too bad, I'd go for the stainless fairing to cover the affected area [it'll make the bike rack fittings stronger & absorb any scratches from the handlebars & pedals


----------

